
So Elon Musk's Hyperloop Is Actually Getting Kinda Serious - aaronbrethorst
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/elon-musk-hyperloop-project-is-getting-kinda-serious/
======
taralx
dup?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10104855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10104855)

